# 19 weeks OB SAB



## dan528i (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone.
i have a 19 5/7 wks ob who had a Spontaneous Abortion. Most likely due to fetal anatomical and/or genetic disorder. (pathology report pending). Can anyone tell me how to bill this? Do I do delivery (59400) and indicate than fetus under 20-24 wks? Or do i bill antipartum and then SAB separate.
Any ideas will help.

THANKS!!!


----------



## k_isabel04 (Oct 10, 2011)

If operative report state D&C then it's outside global, if vaginal delivery then it would be global 59400.


----------



## dan528i (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks A Lot!


----------



## ajs (Oct 31, 2011)

dan528i said:


> Hello Everyone.
> i have a 19 5/7 wks ob who had a Spontaneous Abortion. Most likely due to fetal anatomical and/or genetic disorder. (pathology report pending). Can anyone tell me how to bill this? Do I do delivery (59400) and indicate than fetus under 20-24 wks? Or do i bill antipartum and then SAB separate.
> Any ideas will help.
> 
> THANKS!!!



It is not the global code since the pregnancy had not yet reached 22 weeks gestation.  You can bill out the antepartum care and then whatever services were performed at the hospital, if any were done. 

CPT book page 289 description under Abortion "(For medical treatment of spontaneous complete abortion, any trimester, use E/M code 99201-99233) (For surgical treatment of abortion use 59812.) 

Diagnosis code is 632 if D&C required to complete or 634.xx for spontaneous complete (if no complications 634.92).


----------



## Leandra (Nov 1, 2011)

Arlene,

I am wondering if I can ask you questions as I come across them regarding OB/GYN coding? I have done the billing for quite a while but recently started doing the coding and I am essentially training myself. 

My email is lftufts@noch.org

Thanks, 

Leandra


----------



## dan528i (Nov 1, 2011)

Sure, anytime.  It will be my pleasure. My email is dan528i@mail.ru


----------



## ajs (Nov 1, 2011)

Leandra said:


> Arlene,
> 
> I am wondering if I can ask you questions as I come across them regarding OB/GYN coding? I have done the billing for quite a while but recently started doing the coding and I am essentially training myself.
> 
> ...



You may email anytime smith_arlene@hotmail.com.


----------

